# Navigation Map Corrections



## Charlie W (Apr 23, 2016)

There's a frequently traveled east/west road in Southern Delaware called "John *J.* Williams Highway" -- named after a former Delaware Senator. The problem is, the navigation map has misplaced the "." (period) in "John J .Williams", putting it directly before ".Williams," so that the navigation lady says, "turn onto John J *dot* Williams Highway." Is there a way to report a spelling (or punctuation) error to whomever edits the navigation map? I'll admit, the first few times she said "John J *dot* Williams" was funny, but that's getting old. lol.

~Charlie

I edited a typo.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Charlie W said:


> Is there a way to report a spelling (or punctuation) error to whomever edits the navigation map?


I thought Tesla got their maps from Google, so I was going to suggest going to Google Maps and reporting the error there. But Google appears to have it spelled with no periods at all.


----------

